# members in my age group



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, you didn't state your age group, so it's hard to say.... :wink:


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

im so new to this is there a way to start one..sorry


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

im sorry im 41


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, there are plenty of women in the 40-55 year age group here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

51 here!

One of the things that I like about this board is that there is some diversity; it's not all teens and twenties.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

wow nice to know..i dont mind younger generations but im new to the area and still adapting..i just moved to queen creek arizona 3 weeks ago. i need some help/advice on a few horse issues hat id like to attempt first before attempting a trainer/professional help. and thanks very much for the welcome..


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Hello, and welcome! I am 42 and have 4 horses. My first one was 4 yrs ago so I am pretty new to horseownership too. Rode all my life than got back into it at 38 (When the kids grew up a little) The confidence I had as a younger woman was not there at first but its coming back. The People on this website are so full of knowledge and advice. Its a great place to get your horse talk in. My husband kind of goes deaf when I start talking horses


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

*confidence*

yes im struggling with the confidence issue also..but its only been a little over a month..i just moved here to arizona and know absolutely no one to give me advice or tips..hope i can get some good tips here..thanks you will be talking soon..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Like Maura, I'm also 51 y/o. 

I've owned horses since I was 20, but have been crazy about them my whole life. 

There are a lot of knowledgeable folks on here, so you should be able to get some pretty decent advice.

None of us know everything, but together we're a pretty good collective of information.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

sounds good too me..i have seperated the mare and colt...as of last night.. he cried all night .mare is fine..is there anything i can do to make the process easier for the colt or am i being too sensitive too him..lol


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

chella..yeah my boyfriend gets irratated when i ask peoples opinions..thinks i should know or do things my way..i just like to hear different ways different thinking just wanna do things thr right way dont want to mess them up..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Weaning can be hard on both mother and foal but it sounds like your mare doesn't care, which is good!

Do you have a gelding or another youngster you can put him with? It helps if they have a companion or playmate.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm 56 and have 2 horses a Tn Walking Horse and a Missouri Fox Trotter...I ride as often as I can and I also take my boys camping in the mountains. 
There is plenty of good information here just from the experience horse people....Don't be afraid to ask.....even if you think it's dumb question. Usually with a new foal on the way Mother Nature takes pretty good care of them...Enjoy your new critters....


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

speedracer...no i dont have a gelding..i have another 3 yr old female that i have my mare in with..there getting along great..im trying to i guess take the place of her for him so i can bond with him..so it will be easier to do things with him..im trying to get this thick matted chunks of hair off him right now he was like that when i got him and i have brushed as much as i can but the rest is knots..the lady didnt have time for him i guess..any suggestions


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mane and tail knots?

You can soak the hair in baby oil for a hour or two, and most of the knots should come right out.

If he's too matted for even that, you might have to roach his mane and cut the knots out of his tail. It's just hair; it'll grow back.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

its not the mane its the side of his belly...i can brush the mane..i only have one pic on here of him you can kind of see what im talking about..


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

speedracer...can i use the baby oil on his fur on the sides also or is it just for the mane and tail


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Laiken, you can try it, but he'll probably roll and just grind dirt into it.

Does he still have his winter coat? If so, it's eventually going to fall out anyway, so just keep brushing it.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

thank you..i brush what i can but there are areas i can so i guess we wait while i keep brushing..thanks


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

laiken said:


> im sorry im 41



I am the real old one here.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Your only as old as you feel...:lol: I'm glad that I have someone to look up too....:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I am the real old one here.


Followed quickly by me. As far as your boyfriend's idea of not asking questions and trying to figure it out for yourself, that is the absolute wrong way. I've been around horses my whole life, and an owner for the past 30 years. A horseman is always learning and the forum is a great place for that. There are a lot of knowledgeable horsemen here! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

39 here I just bought a green broke horse after not having any for about 10 years. I am actually leasing a well broke horse to get my "seat" back and my confidence...it has worked wonders.

Welcome to the forum. I've been here only about a month and I have already learned sooo much from everybody.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I am 27 but always looking to learn from people with more experience than myself, hope you don't mind me posting to this thread. Sometimes it is hard to tell on here how much experience people really have (other times it is blatantly obvious from what they write).


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

thanks o all of you...as far as him i dont listen..but ok so im really excited cause i finally rode jenny yesterday, was so awesome..but she got to one side of the yard and tried to get back there where the colt is..was a little hard to handle..wonder if there is a different bit i can use i have just a regular old bit but wonder if a different bit i will have better control..suggestions please...


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

i dont mind at all..the more the merrier..how ever u spell it..lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

laiken said:


> wonder if a different bit i will have better control..suggestions please...


It's not the bit but the training that you need. Lots of ground work. When you say a "regular old bit" what, exactly, does that mean?


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

ok from what i can tell by the pictures i have seen im thinking its a wester curb bit, its a little thick straight then small curve and straight again..does that make scense...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you mean a grazing curb bit, that should be all you need if he neck reins. If not, you need to drop back to a snaffle.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Do you have to have a curb bit to neck rein? or can you neck rein in any bit? I really wish my horses would neck rein. I am much more comfortable that way and I would like to start working them towards that.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Chella said:


> Do you have to have a curb bit to neck rein? or can you neck rein in any bit? I really wish my horses would neck rein. I am much more comfortable that way and I would like to start working them towards that.


 
I would start a young horse in a full check snaffle...A good basic bit and not harsh...I'm using one on my 4yro...After you get the results you want you can then step up to a curb...


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Hey laiken; I'm in QC too!  I've been lurking here on hf for a while, but wanted to say hi...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Chella said:


> Do you have to have a curb bit to neck rein? or can you neck rein in any bit?


Rule of thumb is that you can neck rein or direct rein in a snaffle but you should only neck rein in a shanked bit.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

hello...im still learning how to even use this site where to post what its crazy..yeah im right across from the horse park...i just moved here a month ago..


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome! I am 43 and have a horse, a mule and a donkey (everyone should have a donkey--they're awesome!). I, too, am learning a lot from this forum and am very happy to have found it as a resource. 

Congrats on your horses and good luck with them! Don't worry about the weaning--it's something they all go through and while it might feel like it's going to wrench your heart out when baby cries for mama, it will get better soon.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

ok so i just read up on a snaffe..forgive me..lol when i had my horse at 16 all i ever used was a hackamor..so the bit thing is all new and the curb bit was what the lady gave me so i will change so should i go with the d-ring snaffle cause it says the other one can pinch her...thanks for your help much appreciated and i have rode her once my boyfriend like 3 times now..i thought she was neck reined but my b/f uses 2 hands seems to work but i have never done it before and i actually thought only show horses rode that way..i know i have alot to learn..lol


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

thanks its gettn way better..for except when i take him for a lil walk then he gets all psycho with me wanting her, and im not sure if u read the part bout the baby not being her..but he has been with her for like since he was weaned..but he still thinks thats his mamma i know that...and yes my b/f says he wants a mule donkey but really what do you do with them...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I will make a strong suggestion and get a trainer out to give you a lesson or two. If you don't know how to use a curb/leverage bit, you can get yourself into a lot a trouble and create some bad habits with your horse. You never use two hands with a curb bit. A curb is meant to be used with a loose rein, never having contact with your horse's mouth.

BTW, what is a mule donkey?


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

thanks for the information..im looking into a trainer or someone to give me a few tips...ive been here a month and still investigating things... the mule donkey thing..someone said that everyone should have a donkey..and i said my boyfrien wants one and i dont know what u would do with one..lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My misunderstanding, you mean a mule or a donkey.

Getting help is a good idea. You can learn a lot on the forum but some things need to be learned first hand - at least the basics.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

yeah i know..thanks...i been reading alot i looked up that author today..clinton anderson..read some good stuff..but im gonna get some of his books also....


----------

